# catfish near fremont



## panfried (Feb 19, 2013)

Does any one know any good spots to catch some cats near fremont not looking for secret sweet spots just general areas


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

never fished up there but here's what the ODNR says:

Northwest Ohio

Numbers of Channel Catfish
Rank Lake
1 Van Wert Reservoir #2
2 Metzger Reservoir
3 Charles Mill Reservoir
4 Defiance Reservoir
5 Beaver Creek Reservoir

Channel Catfish over 20 Inches
Rank Lake
1 Metzger Reservoir
2 Findlay Reservoir #1
3 Charles Mill Reservoir
4 Willard Reservoir
5 Amick Reservoir


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Anywhere in the river in the downtown area up to the lake. There in the park below the dam in the corners in the river they spawn in there from may till June. Every time I'm up there we catch a mess, some you hook into they run down that river and you can turn them around. Expecially after all the spawns are over they come up in there to eat they fry and eggs. Also along the lake shore is a great place. Sandusky bay they stack up in there from June on. Up there last year we took 3 huge coolers out and ended up just lining the trunk of one car with roofing plastic and filled it also.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Charles mills is ok for around 12 to 18 inches but skinny. It also is a lake that takes you alot of hours onto catch any fish at all. If you want to send me a pm and we can get toghter and ill show you how to bank fish it.


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

Dempsey fishing access on Sandusky bay is phenomenal if you hit the right time...want to say the month of may 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## panfried (Feb 19, 2013)

just wanted to say thanks for all the helpful replies


----------

